# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Leter biznesi  zyrtare ?

## Elioo

Pershendetje .mund tme ndihmoj njeri me  nje  leter  biznesi zyrtare ,tema te jet  "ne biznes" ju faleminderit ..me  duhet per neser ?

----------

